# Gruselfisch



## Rosi (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi an alle! Habe diese Woche in der Brandung einen richtig gruseligen Fisch gefangen. Etwa 40cm lang, davon 20cm offenes Maul, ein richtiger Rachen mit Zähnen. Vom dünnen Körperchen war wenig zu sehen. Braun oder dunkel, voller Warzen oder Höcker. Der Fisch hat sein Maul erst geschlossen, als ich ihn wieder ins Wasser setzte. Ich konnte den nicht mit der Hand anfassen, er war stachelig und sah giftig aus. War das ein Seeteufel ? Was macht ihr mit solchen Fischen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Moin Rosi, das war mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Seeskorpion.


----------



## vk58 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Da hast Du aber eine Delikatesse wieder schwimmen gelassen


----------



## haukep (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

@Volker: Aber eine Delikatesse, die es wert ist wieder schwimmen gelassen zu werden....


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Tolles Foto, ich glaube das war er. Davon scheint es nicht viele zu geben. Ich muß nicht alles essen was ich fange. Der Haken war auch nur ein wenig oben an der Lippe, ging leicht ab. Gebissen hat er nachmittags bei wenig Welle und trübem Himmel. Hat der denn nun einen Giftstachel?


----------



## Gunnar (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Rosi,

der Seeskorpion hat zwar Stachel, die aber nicht giftig sind. Allerdings kann sich eine Stichwunde durch den Fischschleim entzünden, wie auch beim Rotbarsch. Ich habe mich allerdings bisher noch nie an einem Seeskorpion gestochen. Bei mir werden sie auch released. Sie sollen zwar gut schmecken, aber für eine Mahlzeit fängt man zu wenig davon.

Gunnar


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sollen zwar gut schmecken, aber für eine Mahlzeit fängt man zu wenig davon.


 .........eben ! und außer Flossen ist an den kleinen Dingern eh nicht viel dran !


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Moin, moin,  nun habe ich noch mehr rausbekommen. Die Galle des Seeskorpions wird gegen blutunterlaufene Augen empfohlen.  Dann könnte man nach einer durchzechten Nacht auch die Sonnenbrille weglassen und einen Löffel Galle schlucken. 
Der Seeskorpion ist in der Ostsee garnicht so selten. Trotzdem werde ich auch den nächsten seiner Art vom Haken lassen. Zumal ich nicht so oft eine Sonnenbrille benötige. Gruß Rosi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Ich habe die Skorpione auch immer wieder frei gelassen wenn es möglich war. Das werde ich auch weiterhin machen. So viele davon gibs nemlich auch nicht.


----------



## Agalatze (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

aber von mir gibts ein dickes petri heil !!!
denn mit 40 cm war das schon ein prachtexemplar !!!
so einen großen habe ich noch nicht gefangen.


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Ich auch nicht, meine waren immer so um die 20 Zentimeter! Vieleicht hattest Du ja auch einen Knurrhahn?


----------



## Koschi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß nicht alles essen was ich fange.



Der derzeitige Stand ist, dass Du angelst, um zu verzehren. Alles andere macht Dich zu einem Tierquäler. Einzig untermaßige Fische musst Du zurück setzen, sogar tot...... so ist die (rechtliche) Lage (mittlerweile...).  |uhoh: 

Nicht den Boten der schlechten Nachricht erschlagen....!  |krach: 

PS: Deswegen heisst ja die Deutsche Meisterschaft jetzt Königsangeln, eine Qualifikation Gemeinschaftsangeln usw. --> das Ziel darf nicht mehr an das Angeln sein, sondern es ist das Fangen von Fischen für den eigenen Verzehr. Also habt nicht zu viel Spaß beim Angeln.... Ihr arbeitet gegen Euren Hunger!   |supergri


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

@Koschi: Leider hast Du ganz Recht, denn der ganze Wind zwischen VDSF und DMV hat doch ordentliche Spuren hinterlassen und bis sich die Wogen wieder geglättet haben, muss man sich halt Anderes überlegen.... Aber ich denke schon, dass sich das irgendwann wieder geben wird, schließlich ist Angeln eine anerkannte Sportart und wie bei jedem Sport muss es auch eine Meisterschaft geben...

Fragt ja auch beim Jagen (übrigens keine Sportart) niemand, wer Schützenkönig geworden ist und anstatt ihn als Tierquäler zu denunzieren landet er in der Lokalzeitung als Held des Tages....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

@ Haukep
Das Bild weiter oben ist aber kein Knurrhahn, und auch kein Seeskorpion. Ich würd eher auf Leierfisch Tippen.

(Und beim Jagen kann man nicht schützenkönig werden, der wird auf einen Holzadler ausgeschossen in schützenvereinen. Jagdliches schiessen <-> Sportliches schiessen)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*



			
				Koschi schrieb:
			
		

> Der derzeitige Stand ist, dass Du angelst, um zu verzehren. Alles andere macht Dich zu einem Tierquäler. Einzig untermaßige Fische musst Du zurück setzen, sogar tot...... so ist die (rechtliche) Lage (mittlerweile...). |uhoh:
> 
> Nicht den Boten der schlechten Nachricht erschlagen....! |krach:
> 
> PS: Deswegen heisst ja die Deutsche Meisterschaft jetzt Königsangeln, eine Qualifikation Gemeinschaftsangeln usw. --> das Ziel darf nicht mehr an das Angeln sein, sondern es ist das Fangen von Fischen für den eigenen Verzehr. Also habt nicht zu viel Spaß beim Angeln.... Ihr arbeitet gegen Euren Hunger! |supergri


@ koschi
das königsangeln ist das kaderfischen und nicht die deutsche |supergri


----------



## Rosi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Ein Knurrhahn war es nicht, der hat nicht so ein großes Maul. Der Fisch hatte nur einen unscheinbaren Körper. Warscheinlich weil ja die Flossen an der Luft zusammenfallen. Da war nur ein großes Maul und wenig dran. Er hat sein Maul auch nicht geschlossen, er war wie erstarrt, dunkel, warzig und gefährlich. Und kostbar, denn ich hatte so ein Tier noch nie gesehen. Leider angel ich sonst für meinen Bedarf und mache keine Fangfotos. So wie die Karpfenangler. Hatte also weder Matte noch Kamera dabei.  Rosi


----------



## Koschi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

.oder so...da soll man noch daraus schlau werden... aba thx!!  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Vielleicht ein Seeteufel, schau:


----------



## clava (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ein Seeteufel, schau:


nee is klar, Seeteufel in der Ostsee in der Brandung |kopfkrat . War wohl ein Bier schlecht, oder? :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> nee is klar, Seeteufel in der Ostsee in der Brandung |kopfkrat . War wohl ein Bier schlecht, oder? :q



warum denn nicht clava? Guck mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=39234

aber davon ab, ein Seeteufel war es bestimmt trotzdem nicht.


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gruselfisch*

Also ich denke, dass die erste Vermutung schon richtig war!


----------

